# CPU oder Wasserkühlung



## anuthegamer (10. Juli 2019)

*CPU oder Wasserkühlung*

Hallo 
Ich brauche eure Hilfe

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen PC zusammengebaut.

Vor 3 Tagen hat der PC einige Male immer wieder neugestartet. 
Am Montag besorgte ich mir Wärmeleitpaste und schaute nach ob zwischen der CPU und der Kompakten Wasserkühlung alles in Ordnung ist.

Jetzt stürzt es nicht mehr ab.
Aber die Temperatur von der CPU ist extrem hoch obwohl die Kühlung früher viel besser war.

Ich hatte schon probiert eine neue Schicht Wärmeleitpaste draufzupacken.

Die CPU ist die i7 6700K und die Kompakte Wasserkühlung ist die H110i von Corsair.

Das Mainboard ist ein Asus Maximus Hero VIII


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: CPU oder Wasserkühlung*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten von denen eine in einem solchen Fall nahezu immer zutrifft:
1.) Der Kühler ist nicht korrekt montiert bzw. der Oberflächenkontakt CPU zu Kühlerboden ist schlecht
2.) Die Pumpe der AiO hat den Geist aufgegeben (bei mehreren jahren Betrieb von solchen Komplett-WaKü-Minipumpendingern leider nicht grade selten)


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: CPU oder Wasserkühlung*

Die Pumpe läuft aber?! Welche Drehzahl hat die Pumpe?


----------



## Rex132 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: CPU oder Wasserkühlung*

da steht ja CPU Fan 0 RPM? stimmt das? Wenn ja ist die Ursache klar, schau wieso sich deine CPU Lüfter nicht drehen?


----------

